# Solved: Turn on Hyperlinks in Outlook 2003



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

Some how hyperlinks has been turn off on my Outlook 2003. Now when I click on a link it brings up the "save as" action. I tried holding down the control key and clicking on the link but no good.

I am using XP Professional with all the latest updates. I have Office Professional 2003 with latest updates. I also use Zonealarm Suite.

Any ideals.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the link may be to an app, as opposed to a webpage. Also, try going to tools > options > mail format tab, and make sure it's set to html.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you hover over the link - do you get a popup with the full patch detailed - if so what is it


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

I checked and it is set for HTML. The links are url's not .exe files.


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

i used to get the pop up, but not anymore


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are the links highlighted in blue and underlined ?


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes the links are underlined and in Blue. But for some reason Outlook thinks that the URL is a .exe file, so the save as dialogue comes up.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

can you paste one of the hyperlinks here? Do you trust the senders, btw?


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

yes it happens with all links

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=498561&goto=newpost


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

This is strange, you guys are good. The links now work. Must be ESP or something


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

I spoke to quickly. The links are not working again, so ESP does not work.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

may want to mark this unsolved then


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

click in the body of the email, hit ctrl-a select it all, ctrl-c to copy it, then come back here, open a new reply box, and hit ctrl-v to paste it all please.


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

Dear dvhunter,

valis has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Solved: Turn on Hyperlinks in Outlook 2003 - in the Business Applications forum of Tech Support Guy Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=498561&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
may want to mark this unsolved then
***************

There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.

All the best,
Tech Support Guy Forums

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You are receiving this message because you requested a subscription to this topic on our web site. Please see the instructions below to unsubscribe.

Tech Support Guy, PO Box 127, Waynesboro PA 17268 USA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Unsubscription information:

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=usub&t=498561

To unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page:
http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, that link worked fine for me. Can you click it in the post above and get taken somewhere, or does it try to run a .exe? That will narrow it down to just the email app that is causing issues.

v


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

It tries to run a .exe


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

so even in the webpage, it tries to run an exe file.....odd.....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

find a hyperlink, right click on it, and choose 'open with', then choose the appropriate program, such as IE or Firefox. Let me know if that does the trick.


----------



## dvhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

I figured ti out. What it was asking me was what Browser to use. When I pointed it at Explorer than it worked.

I installed Internet Explorer 7 last week and I guess that is what made Outlook loose the path to the browser it was suppose to us.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad it worked.......


----------

